# How do you register goats?



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

I have some questions about registering goats..
1.) How do you register goats?
2.) Do the parents, of the goat you want to register, have to be registered?
3.) How much does it cost to register a goat?
4.) What are benefits to registering goats?
5.) Are people looking for goats usually wanting them registered?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What type of goats do you have?


----------



## ladyharley (Sep 7, 2012)

1) which agency do you want to register them with?

2) you register them by sending in the form with the cost

3) yes both parents have to be registered.

4) benefits, most of the time quality. 4H and FFA have to have them dehorned and registered

5) some people want registered, others don't. Professional prefer registered goats.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Registering goats is different depending on your breed and what registry.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, we will need to know what breed and are the Sire and/or Dam registered or not?


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

The parents were both registered but i am no longer in contact with the person i bought them from. They are nubian goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the owners didn't give you signed and filled out registration forms, then you can't register them.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

You could register them NOA if you didn't get registration forms.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Emzi00 said:


> You could register them NOA if you didn't get registration forms.


What's NOA?

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Native On Appearance. I don't have a clue what that means, however, I'm thinking it means that they look like Nubians and they have the usual breed characteristics.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yup, it means they have the proper breed characteristics to be considered that breed and are does. You fill out the application and need a statement from a valid ADGA member that the goats meets breed standards. You send both in to ADGA and you get papers that say the goats is NOA, 0% American Nubian.


----------

